# What TRAY do you use when making rhinestone decals, shirts etc?



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

I was wondering what everyone was using for "TRAYS" when sweeping rhinestones into the templates.

I saw in Matt's video that he uses a tray similar to this:
Kalt 16x20 Developing Tray (3 Set) NP19804 - Darkroom Supplies - Traditional Photography



20.00 a piece which is not bad.
(but you have to buy three to get this price)
If you only need 1 it is 24.99 at this store:
Cescolite Heavy-Weight Plastic Developing Tray (White) CL1417T -

Any other ideas?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Here is another kind of tray.

Black plactic tray 18”x14” from an Ebay seller:

2 pack
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370355582908&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
or
3 pack
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370355961230&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Here's what I use. It was sold by a stamping company called Stampin' Up... and it's 10" x 13" and has a little spout with a plug on the side. 

I wanted to be able to show my customers where to find something like this and Mrs. Bacon found them for me here:

Tidy Trays at Overstock

Thanks, again for finding these, Mrs. B! I think they'll be perfect! I just need to order a set before I start sending this out to my customers who want to find something to use.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow, those are nice trays. I just dug in my baking cabinet and found an almost new cookie sheet with sides and I use it.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

irish said:


> Wow, those are nice trays. I just dug in my baking cabinet and found an almost new cookie sheet with sides and I use it.


You're probably a lot better at pouring your excess stones than I am! I'll never forget the day I inadvertently dumped a few gross onto my kitchen floor! lol I really really need a little spout. lol


----------



## msewspecial (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info, just ordered!!

Marcy


----------



## msewspecial (Dec 2, 2009)

Here is another idea that would work too especially for the colors you use the most. Just keep them in there and fill your template, then close for storage.Iris 12 x 12 Scrapbook Case Michael's has these on sale a lot for $5. 
Marcy


----------



## CocoVee (Apr 18, 2010)

SandyMcC said:


> Here's what I use. It was sold by a stamping company called Stampin' Up... and it's 10" x 13" and has a little spout with a plug on the side.
> 
> I wanted to be able to show my customers where to find something like this and Mrs. Bacon found them for me here:
> 
> ...


They are blue in color instead of black.

Michael's and Hobby Lobby sells this type of tray for use with embossing powders. I have a small one but I have to upgrade to a larger one. For now I am using a tupperware tray.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

msewspecial said:


> Here is another idea that would work too especially for the colors you use the most. Just keep them in there and fill your template, then close for storage.Iris 12 x 12 Scrapbook Case Michael's has these on sale a lot for $5.
> Marcy


I use those kinds of cases for a LOT of things! VERY handy! Great size. Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I'm using an old 9 x 12 metal baking pan...it's easy to pour the rhinestones back into containers because it is deeper than a cookie sheet. I was using plastic trays but stopped using them because my rhinestones were pick up a lot of static from the plastic. I have not had any problems with static since I switched to metal.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

i have used the tidy trays for years,, and love them,, I have many


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

SandyMcC said:


> Here's what I use. It was sold by a stamping company called Stampin' Up... and it's 10" x 13" and has a little spout with a plug on the side.
> 
> I wanted to be able to show my customers where to find something like this and Mrs. Bacon found them for me here:
> 
> ...


This looks to be a great deal on the large Tidy Trays if you want to purchase in bulk:

Max Pack 24 Large Tidy Trays


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I began by using a cookie tray with sides just as Irish said. After having stones go everywhere except where I needed them, I eventually moved completetly away from pans or anything hard in general. Seems like every time I pour the stones in the pan, some hit the hard surface and bounce around everywhere. Over time I had stones all over the place. So I got bead mats to line the pan. (you no the kind that people use when they make jewelry that are sold at Michaels or Hobby Lobby.) The mat keeps the stones from bouncing around, and because it is a mat when I am finish I just fold it over and pour the stones back in the container using a funnel. Now I don't even use the pan anymore, as long as I an working on a hard surface it works the same. I place the mat on my work table then center the motif, pour the stones, spread them, lift the motif, fold the mat, pour the unused stone back into the container. I have a few of the mats but the largest mat I have is 15x15 which is large enough for any design I make.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

veedub3 said:


> I began by using a cookie tray with sides just as Irish said. After having stones go everywhere except where I needed them, I eventually moved completetly away from pans or anything hard in general. Seems like every time I pour the stones in the pan, some hit the hard surface and bounce around everywhere. Over time I had stones all over the place. So I got bead mats to line the pan. (you no the kind that people use when they make jewelry that are sold at Michaels or Hobby Lobby.) The mat keeps the stones from bouncing around, and because it is a mat when I am finish I just fold it over and pour the stones back in the container using a funnel. Now I don't even use the pan anymore, as long as I an working on a hard surface it works the same. I place the mat on my work table then center the motif, pour the stones, spread them, lift the motif, fold the mat, pour the unused stone back into the container. I have a few of the mats but the largest mat I have is 15x15 which is large enough for any design I make.


This is good. And a lot easier to store than a tray. I'm going to Michael's or Hobby Lobby and get me a couple of sizes of bead mats. Thanks for sharing this info.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I guess that is a good idea, but I do all of mine by hand. One stone at a time.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I like all of the ideas here  

Yes the cookie tray has it shortcomings, but it is big enough for all of my designs and gives me work space. Yes I have had some bouncing stones, but only a few. As for pouring out the excess stones, I use the brush to push them all to the corner and use my fingers to kinda brush them into to container.

I really like the idea of the bead mat as well. When I get some $$ I will have to look into "upgrading" :LOL


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Here is a cool 12"x12" tray w/ spout.
12x12 Creative Tray COTTAGE M tidy tray mate CRAFT TRAY - eBay (item 120232947310 end time Sep-28-10 19:43:55 PDT)


----------

